

Show HN: Low-frequency Bitcoin/altcoin trading bot - nfriedly
https://github.com/nfriedly/Coin-Allocator

======
nfriedly
It's a command-line tool, but I have it running on heroku using their
scheduler add-on. I'm up 15% since I started working on it a month or two ago
:)

